# The view of a newish forum member



## SallyDragon (Aug 15, 2011)

I am very disappointed ref the behaviour of some of the members of this forum. I am quite new to the forum and I am very much being put of posting on here due to the nasty comments I am reading.
I used to post in the lizard section but stopped for this same reason. 
I doubt anyone will give a toss what I think but it is really pissing me off. A bad impression of this whole forum is being given and it is such a shame as we all share the same interest and should be supporting and encouraging each other. I understand that not everyone will agree but I think it is totally uncalled for to be unkind.
Disagreements can be civil and not disintegrate to a bitching session.
I will continue to use the classified section on here as I have purchased from at least 4 members and have been happy with the service and stock provided.
Such a shame as I was looking forward learning more about inverts from this forum and its members.


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

It the cycle of the moon. We're all barking at it this week...


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

SallyDragon said:


> I am very disappointed ref the behaviour of some of the members of this forum. I am quite new to the forum and I am very much being put of posting on here due to the nasty comments I am reading.
> I used to post in the lizard section but stopped for this same reason.
> I doubt anyone will give a toss what I think but it is really pissing me off. A bad impression of this whole forum is being given and it is such a shame as we all share the same interest and should be supporting and encouraging each other. I understand that not everyone will agree but I think it is totally uncalled for to be unkind.
> Disagreements can be civil and not disintegrate to a bitching session.
> ...



Join some of the invert facebook groups, this place has gone down the pan, most of the good posters have dissapeared and been replaced with total bellends!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

SallyDragon said:


> I am very disappointed ref the behaviour of some of the members of this forum. I am quite new to the forum and I am very much being put of posting on here due to the nasty comments I am reading.
> I used to post in the lizard section but stopped for this same reason.
> I doubt anyone will give a toss what I think but it is really pissing me off. A bad impression of this whole forum is being given and it is such a shame as we all share the same interest and should be supporting and encouraging each other. I understand that not everyone will agree but I think it is totally uncalled for to be unkind.
> Disagreements can be civil and not disintegrate to a bitching session.
> ...


Sadly you will find this where ever a large number of people try and share the same hobbies etc. People have different views and others cannot take this. Also how things are worded in comments can sometimes be misleading. I wouldnt leave because of some of the eejits tonight. Leave them to it and let their "customers" decide.


----------



## Drift (Aug 18, 2012)

It's the same on other forums that I have used in the past.
I try to stay out of any arguing, although not always easy :whip:

I hope it is just the cycle of the moon...


----------



## Drift (Aug 18, 2012)

selina20 said:


> Sadly you will find this where ever a large number of people try and share the same hobbies etc. People have different views and others cannot take this. Also how things are worded in comments can sometimes be misleading. I wouldnt leave because of some of the eejits tonight. Leave them to it and let their "customers" decide.


Nail on the head :2thumb:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Also everyone has different ways of doing things. Some will agree and others disagree. Sometimes its better to just sit back and ignore the ignorant morons that feel its great to belittle others and make tits of themselves. There are some really knowledgeable people on this forum so please dont let yourself miss out on invaluable information because of the few that have to ruin every post


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Jonb1982 said:


> Join some of the invert facebook groups, this place has gone down the pan, most of the good posters have dissapeared and been replaced with total bellends!


I've just shut down all of my FB as i think that there are definitely more bellends and numpties on there than here . . and that is saying something !!! 
Most of the experienced keepers that i know just dont post anymore . . . anywhere.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

PeterUK said:


> I've just shut down all of my FB as i think that there are definitely more bellends and numpties on there than here . . and that is saying something !!!
> Most of the experienced keepers that i know just dont post anymore . . . anywhere.


They hide away and come out in capes at the shows if you look carefully


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

think its pretty obvious why :2thumb:

Saddest part being why this post was made,and who its aimed at yet theyve all ready commented :lol2:


That was about as suttle as this this selina "Customer" decide! 









  

Last time im bothering to post tho so its all good! Hopefully that other thread gets kept up tho people need to be wary off me :devil:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

StaneyWid said:


> think its pretty obvious why :2thumb:
> 
> Saddest part being why this post was made,and who its aimed at yet theyve all ready commented :lol2:
> 
> ...


You go into the classifieds and see how many members off this section post on there. That was a generalizing post about everyone me included. Get off your high horse assuming that everything in this section is about you and grow up


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

selina20 said:


> You go into the classifieds and see how many members off this section post on there. That was a generalizing post about everyone me included. Get off your high horse assuming that everything in this section is about you and grow up


 
Spoke to sally 10 mins ago :lol2::lol2: So was pretty obvious it was about mey feedback thread,but again good observation Sherlock : victory:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

StaneyWid said:


> Spoke to sally 10 mins ago :lol2::lol2: So was pretty obvious it was about mey feedback thread,but again good observation Sherlock : victory:


Yea her post probably was about you but mine wasnt seeing as you were insinuating that i was making a cheap crack at you. Iv stayed out of it because i honestly cannot be bothered with it.


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

selina20 said:


> Yea her post probably was about you but mine wasnt seeing as you were insinuating that i was making a cheap crack at you. Iv stayed out of it because i honestly cannot be bothered with it.


Sound well you had a crack just there,its all about me crap,obv it was when i had spoken to her,main thing seems to be everyone jumps on a bandwagon n starts assuming things! I clearly wasnt tho because i knew 

This thread was moaning about certain people,then they have the cheek to come on here,and blame RFUK for it,and its RFUK thats getting worse,we all make RFUK! And all ive noticed since ive joined its mainly arguments,a page mibbi 2 tops into a convo and you just know someones going to jump in and start acting the :censor: 
Usual sad act suspects :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Anyway im finished with the Invert Boards good luck : victory:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

StaneyWid said:


> Sound well you had a crack just there,its all about me crap,obv it was when i had spoken to her,main thing seems to be everyone jumps on a bandwagon n starts assuming things! I clearly wasnt tho because i knew
> 
> This thread was moaning about certain people,then they have the cheek to come on here,and blame RFUK for it,and its RFUK thats getting worse,we all make RFUK! And all ive noticed since ive joined its mainly arguments,a page mibbi 2 tops into a convo and you just know someones going to jump in and start acting the :censor:
> Usual sad act suspects :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> ...


Oh grow up


----------



## stevemusson (Oct 16, 2010)

SallyDragon said:


> I am very disappointed ref the behaviour of some of the members of this forum. I am quite new to the forum and I am very much being put of posting on here due to the nasty comments I am reading.
> I used to post in the lizard section but stopped for this same reason.
> I doubt anyone will give a toss what I think but it is really pissing me off. A bad impression of this whole forum is being given and it is such a shame as we all share the same interest and should be supporting and encouraging each other. I understand that not everyone will agree but I think it is totally uncalled for to be unkind.
> Disagreements can be civil and not disintegrate to a bitching session.
> ...


I only looked on here for the first time since april for exactly that reason and I've got 15years experiance lol. It has a reputation for it and a lot of people in the hobby won't touch this site cos of all the trolls and general knob ends


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

It's just like the real world, any forum of this size is statistically bound to have a few idiots, the more members the more idiots, and just as in real life they tend to be the most vocal.

As in the real world you just have to learn to pick and choose who you talk to, you can opt to ignore certain members if you want, you need never see their posts, or just skip past whenever you see their name.

Where possible those who overstep the mark are dealt with, if you find a post that you have a problem with then report it for a mod to deal with, we don't read everything and can only deal with stuff that is brought to our attention.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Graham said:


> It's just like the real world, any forum of this size is statistically bound to have a few idiots, the more members the more idiots, and just as in real life they tend to be the most vocal.
> 
> As in the real world you just have to learn to pick and choose who you talk to, you can opt to ignore certain members if you want, you need never see their posts, or just skip past whenever you see their name.
> 
> Where possible those who overstep the mark are dealt with, if you find a post that you have a problem with then report it for a mod to deal with, we don't read everything and can only deal with stuff that is brought to our attention.


Omg when did you become a moderator????? Not that its a bad thing lol.


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

SallyDragon said:


> I am very disappointed ref the behaviour of some of the members of this forum. I am quite new to the forum and I am very much being put of posting on here due to the nasty comments I am reading.
> I used to post in the lizard section but stopped for this same reason.
> I doubt anyone will give a toss what I think but it is really pissing me off. A bad impression of this whole forum is being given and it is such a shame as we all share the same interest and should be supporting and encouraging each other. I understand that not everyone will agree but I think it is totally uncalled for to be unkind.
> Disagreements can be civil and not disintegrate to a bitching session.
> ...


Not everyone on here is like that there are a few members who are willing to offer advice and are genuinely nice people. 

Whenever anyone starts mouthing off I just ignore them, sit back and get the popcorn out! it can be quite entertaining at times! :lol2:


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

selina20 said:


> Omg when did you become a moderator????? Not that its a bad thing lol.


Couple of years now I think!


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

selina20 said:


> Omg when did you become a moderator????? Not that its a bad thing lol.


He got made a mod the same time as Poxi and I did. They stayed the course as they were obviously made of sterner stuff than i was haha


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Graham said:


> Couple of years now I think!


Lol i really should be more observant lmao


----------



## spidersnake (Dec 1, 2009)

SallyDragon said:


> I am very disappointed ref the behaviour of some of the members of this forum. I am quite new to the forum and I am very much being put of posting on here due to the nasty comments I am reading.
> I used to post in the lizard section but stopped for this same reason.
> I doubt anyone will give a toss what I think but it is really pissing me off. A bad impression of this whole forum is being given and it is such a shame as we all share the same interest and should be supporting and encouraging each other. I understand that not everyone will agree but I think it is totally uncalled for to be unkind.
> Disagreements can be civil and not disintegrate to a bitching session.
> ...


For every 1 helpful & nice person on here there are at least 15 total cocks & most of the forums have turned into the Jerry Springer Show (snake section is a prime example). This happens on every site that accepts members of the public - instead of shouting at the TV they flick the pc or laptop on & decide to be 'keyboard warriors' who think they have something to prove to the world. Although they often prove a 35 stone geek is far more sexually frustrated than an 11 stone person with a life :lol2: :lol2: :lol2:
This site is shunned by most other reptile forums & scientists refuse to acknowledge membership to this site. There are loads of scientists on here in every section but *ALL* refuse to admit it.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Ok people, enough with the language. 

All I can say, OP, is don't judge the place on the basis of a couple days of bad threads. There's plenty of knowledgeable keepers here who are willing to give advice and support. 

If anyone is causing hassle, just report it and we'll deal with it. 

I really don't understand why people have to slag off the entire forum because of a few users. The forum is what you make of it. People come and go, and I'd certainly not suggest there is a lack of experienced users here -Pete (Poxicator) and PeterUK for starters, Lisa (garlicpickle), Selina, etc have all been doing this for ages and are usually pretty sound in the advice they give. 

If you want my advice, lurk for a bit and suss out who are the real experts and who just like to sound like experts. You get them on all forums, and the really knowledgeable users are usually the same ones that don't shout so loudly.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

spidersnake said:


> This site is shunned by most other reptile forums & scientists refuse to acknowledge membership to this site. There are loads of scientists on here in every section but *ALL* refuse to admit it.


Nonsense, for starters, there's me (3rd year PhD student in arachnological studies), we have qualified vets posting and various other students of animal husbandry, biology, etc. 

I'd suggest if they don't broadcast it's because they don't want to use it like some sort of trump card in arguments. Or perhaps they don't want to mix work and hobby issues together. Some will probably not be allowed to disclose this due to possible issues with the material they are working on, etc. Nobody is going to shout they are a primate scientist for example on a forum that might be read by activists looking for targets. The other possibility I suppose is that generally, scientists are busy and/or crap at outreach. Makes sense for me to post here since it's the frontline in meeting new keepers and introducing them to arachnids. 

For the other forums, meh. I know myself we have links with Arachnophiles because many of our members post there and I speak to the admin staff there quite often. Members from The T Store post here now and again. The BTS has always been strangely dissociated from us, I am not sure why, since many of the members are more active here than on their own forum. 

I don't get why you'd even post this here. I mean, if you dislike RFUK, don't use it. Are you trying to direct traffic to another flailing forum or something?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

GRB said:


> Ok people, enough with the language.
> 
> All I can say, OP, is don't judge the place on the basis of a couple days of bad threads. There's plenty of knowledgeable keepers here who are willing to give advice and support.
> 
> ...


Made me blush hahahaha.

Within a day you can usually suss who is talking rubbish. 

If you feel intimidated then shoot one of the moderators a pm at the end of the day they are a moderator for a reason and they are always willing to help. If they cant they will point you in the direction of someone who can.

Also remember the valued stickies. If nothing else this forum has a wealth of information stuck into stickies and its a shame they do not get used enough


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

GRB you have not put your self on that list i will:no1: ive had had loads of advice of most of the above


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

selina20 said:


> .
> 
> If you feel intimidated then *shoot one of the moderators* a pm at the end of the day they are a moderator for a reason and they are always willing to help. If they cant they will point you in the direction of someone who can.
> 
> Also remember the valued stickies. If nothing else this forum has a wealth of information stuck into stickies and its a shame they do not get used enough


bit extreme even for here :whistling2:


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

selina20 said:


> Made me blush hahahaha.
> 
> Within a day you can usually suss who is talking rubbish.
> 
> ...


they should be paid for it all the work they put in. no good mods no forum


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> bit extreme even for here :whistling2:


I didnt mean shoot them properly well i would of shot one of them but she didnt last as moderator for very long and she can get pretty angry. Also she does have her own gun so never a good idea to shoot someone who is already armed


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

I just put my blinkers on to most of the silly little arguments, but I'm pretty laid back and mostly just take people as they come, I may give a little poke in fun now and then but I'm not the type to actually be nasty to folk, especially as most of the people on here are so willing to offer help and advice along with some giggles at times.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

selina20 said:


> Lol i really should be more observant lmao


I take it as a good thing that you hadn't noticed, and you're not the only one!


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

garlicpickle said:


> He got made a mod the same time as Poxi and I did. They stayed the course as they were obviously made of sterner stuff than i was haha


You never showed us the escape route!!!
I'm still down here with Donald Pleasence!!!


----------



## Gar Rees (Oct 27, 2007)

It's rather sad but I hardly post on any forums anymore. 

Even my patience has run out


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Gar Rees said:


> It's rather sad but I hardly post on any forums anymore.
> 
> Even my patience has run out


I think it just happens with experience. There's only so many types of threads and so many things you can still find interesting after x years.

I mainly hang around for admin reasons and because it's good to keep up with new stuff entering the hobby. For you the latter would be second hand info since folk like yourself are the ones bringing it in


----------



## Damo666 (Jan 1, 2012)

As always on any forum you get the keyboard warriors
that have obviously been bullied at school and if you met
them face to face they wouldn't say boo to a goose :lol2:
It's sums up their sad lives to post negativity especially on
positive threads or especially for sale threads, I think I always follow
the general rule of if you have nothing positive to say then DON'T
say/write anything:2thumb:
I've not been on the forum long but in that little time have noticed it's
the same peeps stirring it up :bash:
You should be ashamed of yourselfs:whip:
We all share the same hobby and the forum is to gain
knowledge and share experience but most of all to HELP 
people get the most out of it, NOT to turn people running and be
put off the hobby:gasp:
Come on guys, group hug:welcome:


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

If anyone has or had concerns about those spiders I was sent PM me ffs sick to death of people on here.


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

well i think your all sexy :no1:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Graham said:


> I take it as a good thing that you hadn't noticed, and you're not the only one!


I think its because im so used to seeing the premium member thing it kind of blurs out the moderator one haha


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

pcharlton said:


> they should be paid for it all the work they put in.


^^^^:rotfl:^^^^


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Damo666 said:


> As always on any forum you get the keyboard warriors
> that have obviously been bullied at school and if you met
> them face to face they wouldn't say boo to a goose :lol2:
> It's sums up their sad lives to post negativity especially on
> ...


Have you just found the smiley function hahahaha


----------



## Damo666 (Jan 1, 2012)

selina20 said:


> Have you just found the smiley function hahahaha


:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:
Should be more smiles: victory:


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

Yet again another ban handed out i see,getting beyond a joke ,a pain in the arse member but nothing more than that banned. This isn't now about keeping a forum on the straight and narrow it's about showing who is boss.


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

Graylord said:


> Yet again another ban handed out i see,getting beyond a joke ,a pain in the arse member but nothing more than that banned. This isn't now about keeping a forum on the straight and narrow it's about showing who is boss.


Why was he banned ?? I saw nothing 'ban worthy' :gasp:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Veyron said:


> Why was he banned ?? I saw nothing 'ban worthy' :gasp:


I heard it was for selling spiders suspiciously cheap. 

:gasp:


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Graylord said:


> Yet again another ban handed out i see,getting beyond a joke ,a pain in the arse member but nothing more than that banned. This isn't now about keeping a forum on the straight and narrow it's about showing who is boss.


There's a system to this forum where initial problems are dealt with by a warning. We often give out 2 warnings before an infraction. After 3 infractions a temporary ban is placed. Subsequent infractions result in longer bans. This is all explained in the FAQ. Perhaps that explains the situation? Or is it more convenient to believe we're all gods dieing to use the ban hammer for the simplest of issues. Geez read up!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

I dont get all this whining about the moderators. Yes iv had run ins with them and sometimes not agreed with their decision but at the end of the day they are doing their jobs. They arent super human and they dont sit there getting high off the thought of someone being banned. They are here to help keep a very popular forum running. Break a rule you get infracted. If you dont listen you get banned. Pretty simple it seems.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Poxicator said:


> Or is it more convenient to believe we're all gods dieing to use the ban hammer for the simplest of issues.


Is it an actual hammer (Timmy Mallet stylé) or a red telephone Pete?

Always wondered. 

:lol2:


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

If I told you that I'd have to ban you


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Poxicator said:


> If I told you that I'd have to ban you


Dagnamit.


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

WOAH! You guys get a hammer ?!?!


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Veyron said:


> WOAH! You guys get a hammer ?!?!












:mf_dribble:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

mcluskyisms said:


> Is it an actual hammer (Timmy Mallet stylé) or a red telephone Pete?
> 
> Always wondered.
> 
> :lol2:


I thought they just used the "force"


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

GRB finally revealed!!!


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

mcluskyisms said:


> image
> 
> :mf_dribble:


You beat me to the joke lol.

Was going to mention 'Thor', especially as it's the name of my Bosc :no1:


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Poxicator said:


> There's a system to this forum where initial problems are dealt with by a warning. We often give out 2 warnings before an infraction. After 3 infractions a temporary ban is placed. Subsequent infractions result in longer bans. This is all explained in the FAQ. Perhaps that explains the situation? Or is it more convenient to believe we're all gods dieing to use the ban hammer for the simplest of issues. Geez read up!


I think god is a bit strong there Pete :whistling2:


----------



## snailkeeper (May 11, 2009)

*hitler.*

get back to trapdoor.where you also play god,backstab.then block.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

snailkeeper said:


> get back to trapdoor.where you also play god,backstab.then block.


I find this deeply confusing.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

snailkeeper said:


> get back to trapdoor.where you also play god,backstab.then block.





GRB said:


> I find this deeply confusing.


Dont worry Grant lol. Its someone having a cheap hit after obviously being removed from my Facebook group Trapdoor.


----------



## gambitgareth (Sep 18, 2011)

if you got banned from trapdoor - you either: a) ripped someone off or b) were abusive


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

snailkeeper said:


> get back to trapdoor.where you also play god,backstab.then block.


 you need to try and do the job:bash:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

pcharlton said:


> you need to try and do the job:bash:


Shes having a go at me lol. I removed her from my facebook group and obviously there are harsh feelings there lmao


----------



## gambitgareth (Sep 18, 2011)

debi from kent? i remember a debi forwarding victims derisory messages about chris may TO chris may - about his repeatedly conning people and also claiming other peoples work as his own including pictures and journals on the notorious SIMPLY SPIDERS website... couldn't be you though could it - who would do such a thing?:lol2:


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Close this crap down its so so sad people need to get a life on here its all snipe snipe snipe who the :censor: cares.


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

Its a forum if you don't like it don't use it no one forces you to come on here,That's why I only come on here now and then now.


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

selina20 said:


> Dont worry Grant lol. Its someone having a cheap hit after obviously being removed from my Facebook group Trapdoor.


I had a look for your Group but couldn't find it off my facebook search.


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

Graylord said:


> I had a look for your Group but couldn't find it off my facebook search.


Same


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Graylord said:


> I had a look for your Group but couldn't find it off my facebook search.


You need to add me or another member of the group and we will add you in. Its set to secret so no one can see it lol. Really should change it i think


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

I can't help myself, I'm so.. so sorry.


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

*Takes a quick peek, laughs, runs off back to 18+*


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 18, 2011)

What am I even doing in here, I hate spiders.


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Can someone tell me why I didn't stop reading after the first page ?


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Mutley.100 said:


> Can someone tell me why I didn't stop reading after the first page ?


Maybe cos you're a masochist ? :whistling2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Mutley.100 said:


> Can someone tell me why I didn't stop reading after the first page ?


Because you have nothing better to do lol


----------



## ojo (Jun 8, 2011)

Mutley.100 said:


> Can someone tell me why I didn't stop reading after the first page ?


I did stop reading, i just wanted to post something....


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

.... oh ok then... I'll post once too... like the op, I think she posted once and started all this off.

''hey you Son! I see you up there!!!''


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

Mutley.100 said:


> Can someone tell me why I didn't stop reading after the first page ?


your bored, theres nothing on telly, so you started scanning the forum for rant threads.

thats why im here anyway, snake sections loosing its touch.

thank you and goodnight!


----------



## ojo (Jun 8, 2011)

HEY MUM!!!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

How you doing my boy? I missed you last week!

The op, new to the forum has gone. We, who are made of sterner stuff are still here. So lets put a wrap on this and get back to spiders!!!!! Go get your camera out peeps and finish this trash thread with some smart photos!

Here, I'll start the ball rolling. This was taken by Lisa's ( garlicpickles ) hubby of my lovely immanis who died last week :'( so everyone have an admire! and RIP young lady.


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

Here's another young lady with a story. I bought her as an unsexed regalis  she's called 'Jubilee'.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Sylvi said:


> How you doing my boy? I missed you last week!
> 
> The op, new to the forum has gone. We, who are made of sterner stuff are still here. So lets put a wrap on this and get back to spiders!!!!! Go get your camera out peeps and finish this trash thread with some smart photos!
> 
> ...


RIP gorgeous girl . You need to get a photo of the freaky X.immanis and post it on the melanistic thread XD


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

Another of Mark's. Come on you newbie's id that one!!!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Sylvi said:


> Another of Mark's. Come on you newbie's id that one!!!
> 
> image


I know i know


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

sssshhhhhhhh!!!!! don't tell them ... don't tell them!! They can id the pokie too!!!


freaky immanis, I took him to the BTS where they ummed and ahhed, and said he'll molt the right colour.... well I'm still waiting...


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

SallyDragon said:


> I am very disappointed ref the behaviour of some of the members of this forum. I am quite new to the forum and I am very much being put of posting on here due to the nasty comments I am reading.
> I used to post in the lizard section but stopped for this same reason.
> I doubt anyone will give a toss what I think but it is really pissing me off. A bad impression of this whole forum is being given and it is such a shame as we all share the same interest and should be supporting and encouraging each other. I understand that not everyone will agree but I think it is totally uncalled for to be unkind.
> Disagreements can be civil and not disintegrate to a bitching session.
> ...



Hi,

Don't leave there seriously is alot of people on here who do help alot and don't criticize what you post and if you get the odd evil response then just ignore them as you are a much better person then they are and they clearly have nothing better to do. : victory:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Sylvi said:


> Here, I'll start the ball rolling. This was taken by Lisa's ( garlicpickles ) hubby of my lovely immanis who died last week :'( so everyone have an admire! and RIP young lady.
> 
> 
> image


Hey, I took that photo! :lol2:


----------



## LawrenceT (Sep 17, 2012)

Sylvi said:


> Another of Mark's. Come on you newbie's id that one!!!
> 
> image


 G.mollicoma?

Though it may have been more taxing if you'd changed the image file name


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

LawrenceT said:


> G.mollicoma?
> 
> Though it may have been more taxing if you'd changed the image file name


Wondered how long it would take someone to do that lol.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Sylvi said:


> Here's another young lady with a story. I bought her as an unsexed regalis  she's called 'Jubilee'.
> 
> 
> image




Is this the one that Selina decided in the end was a miranda? Oh Sylvi, i have baby roaches, they are tiny (my slings will be happy now) :2thumb:.


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

.....doh LOL. I am not very good at this! G southern mollicoma she is! They are a lovely T!

Nice photo Lisa! ..... my fuddled mind seems to remember you told me that at one point.

Yes Mel, she is a miranda. I'm hoping that leg molts out to its proper size next time. Ooooooo baby roaches! I have put mine in a lidded tub as I have had an explosion of male dubia all over the house! Lisa has given me some hissers  I have a Beaver Scout bug night comming up at the end of October so I can't wait to see their faces when I take them along!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

corny girl said:


> Is this the one that Selina decided in the end was a miranda? Oh Sylvi, i have baby roaches, they are tiny (my slings will be happy now) :2thumb:.


Yes it is


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

She's not the one I had round at Sel's house Mel, that was one that should have been a ruffie! LOL 

The moral of this tale is buyer pay attention... sometimes all is not what it says on the label!


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Sylvi said:


> She's not the one I had round at Sel's house Mel, that was one that should have been a ruffie! LOL
> 
> The moral of this tale is buyer pay attention... sometimes all is not what it says on the label!



To be honest they all look very similar to me Sylvi :whistling2:, apart from the metallica :2thumb:.


----------



## egalitarianandy22 (Aug 1, 2011)

It's a faceless medium, no cause and effect here. It's difficult to empathise with a username. I'd suggest sifting through for the info your after or if your looking for friends maybe pm people you get on with? 
People (me included) tend to exaggerate their point of view on forums I always think (lol) ... so if someone has offended you bare in mind it was probably a spur of the moment comment emphasizing their p.o.v. I'd say just ignore comments you don't like and carry on posting if you enjoy it (negative comments aside.)


----------



## ojo (Jun 8, 2011)

Im fine and dandy thanks mum, how are you? I know, the OH came round so i couldnt be anti social and come on 

My X.immanis SAF










P.irminia 










T.stirmi










And a AF L.parahybana moulting lol


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm very good thanks  Just finished work.

Lovely spiders! 


When did you get the saf immanis? ........ that sling can't have grown that quick  How big is she? I have a sub adult female here and a sub adult male. They are both about the same size, which is pretty big but their legs aren't really thick yet like the girl that died. Hopefully the male might do the both of them.


Nice stirmi too, I am growing a Blondie. She's just molted so when she hardens off I'll take her round Lisa's for a photo session.


I'll be there on Weds after Cubs if you are about


----------



## ojo (Jun 8, 2011)

Sweet, how was it?

Thank you 

I got it a few weeks ago from a guy on here, shes about 6.5-7 inch LS. Your girl that died was gorgeous! Although i am biased  If your male hooks out and my female is ready ill let him have a date with her no problems, hoping the juvie i have is also a male though but he wont be ready for a year or 2 at the earliest.

Ive got a breeding pair of stirmi of about the same size but the female is moulting 2 weeks ahead of the male which is good  blondi are overrated


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

I think he will definitely come visiting your girl when he hooks out. He has a molt or maybe two to go yet. He is beautiful, a really lovely colour. I'll get them measured tomorrow and let you know how big they are. It would be nice to have another female for him to visit. His previous owner has kept in touch with me so he'll be interested in how it all goes with him.

.....Blondie over rated? Cheeky Laddie! I'll be sortin ye oooooot if yer nowt carrfull......... I'm not good at the accent I'm sure you'll correct it!!


----------



## ojo (Jun 8, 2011)

Thats fine by me as long as you give me a quick run down on how you got yours to drop a viable sac lol

They arent really over rated, its like the P.met of the Theraphosa world haha

Uft lass, yeh canne be hittin oot wae eh scots tongue if yeh cannae siy whit yea kehn!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Sylvi said:


> She's not the one I had round at Sel's house Mel, that was one that should have been a ruffie! LOL
> 
> The moral of this tale is buyer pay attention... sometimes all is not what it says on the label!


Aha your on about the big one you have lmao.


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

ojo said:


> Thats fine by me as long as you give me a quick run down on how you got yours to drop a viable sac lol
> 
> They arent really over rated, its like the P.met of the Theraphosa world haha
> 
> Uft lass, yeh canne be hittin oot wae eh scots tongue if yeh cannae siy whit yea kehn!


LOLOL!!!! I had to read that twice, I just don't get the Scottish lingo quickly. Thats my trouble in the chat room - by the time I've worked it out the conversation has dropped a foot. 

There's a thread on AP of what I did to achieve the immanis sac, which wasn't much to be honest. I think she benefitted from my metallica attempt as I upped the whole room temp to 27c for the whole summer. The nymphs were the fiddly things to keep. 

I grew a Blondie when I first started to keep spiders, was a bit intimidated by the size then so I sold her. Now I fancy growing one again as now I am confident with the size they get to.

Yes Sel, there is 2 of them, and I hadn't actually intended getting a miranda at all. But they are beautiful. I think the little one is male, it's quite well marked but I'm sure there is a dot along the groove ...... I don't do the scientific stuff but you know what I mean.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Sylvi said:


> LOLOL!!!! I had to read that twice, I just don't get the Scottish lingo quickly. Thats my trouble in the chat room - by the time I've worked it out the conversation has dropped a foot.
> 
> There's a thread on AP of what I did to achieve the immanis sac, which wasn't much to be honest. I think she benefitted from my metallica attempt as I upped the whole room temp to 27c for the whole summer. The nymphs were the fiddly things to keep.
> 
> ...


I get ya lol. Hopefully its a male cos i have a nice girlie


----------

